# Bavaria C Professional RDS Control Unit



## nigel thomas (Feb 24, 2007)

My Bavaria C Professional RDS Head / Control Unit has suddenly shown that the PHONE function has been activated(right hand samll LED panel where code is shown on innitial startup), all functions work, except no sound is output from the speakers, I have disconnected the phone muting cable pin from the back of the control unit. No effect. 

Is their a master reset function with this unit?

Any help greatly appreciated.:dunno:


----------

